# First ever attempt at building a Dio



## JSB 33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Been posting on the 1:43 forum, never even knew about this forum.

I wanted something to use as a backdrop in photographing my cars and started playing around. The first material I got was a piece of pine bark mulch that looked like arock to me.
A trip to the craft store for some styrofoam board, paint and dried moss and some trees from ebay and some drywall mud and I ended up with this.
I really enjoyed making it and plan to do more.

Kind of a rough start...

















Starting to take shape..

















Almost there but not happy with the road surface

















Complete!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Scale and colors look good, I just think the texure of the road was to big/rough.. other than that great work


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice work:thumbsup: I use gray primer or flat black krylon for roads a parking lots.:wave:CP


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

check the model train section, woodland scenics has a road making kit. it is what i use.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Worn wet and dry sandpaper makes good road surfaces, parking lots, etc too. You can mask it and spray on stripes as well. Very nice little scene.


----------



## rpitt (Apr 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JSB 33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, men!


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

djnick66 hit it good. This piece is a cut off of 1000 grit. Sorry about the lines, I just inked them on real quick. Your dio looks fantastic!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I gotta try that sandpaper trick,looks good.


----------

